# Alternative to gestone 100mg injections in the UK?



## eejit (Feb 4, 2015)

Howdy,
Not sure where to post this so may as well dive right in.  The wife is currently 11 weeks pregnant (3rd round of IVF) & we have a medication quandary. I'll try to keep it short.  

IVF clinic in India didn't give us enough gestone 100mg ampoules for injection to last us until early March.  They can't/won't post any more to us.  This causes all kinds of prescription hassles here in Blighty.  Gestone is no longer available in the UK in 100mg form as far as I can tell.  I've looked online for alternatives but drawn a blank - can anyone confirm an alternative to the 100mg gestone injection ie some other form of injected progesterone?

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you spoken to your midwife or your GP? Alternatively maybe have a chat with a pharmacist about your options and then see your GP or a private Dr.

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Eejit, I have 100mg Prontogest which is the same thing.


----------



## eejit (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. We were surprised to discover that a prescription for 18 x 100ml could not be met by the supply of 36 x 50ml, even though it amounts to the same thing. We were more surprised to learn that 50ml costs the same as 100ml used to! It looks like the price doubled overnight.

One online pharmacy was advertising 100ml as still available and we nearly ordered it but phoned to double check something, only to learn that they had none and it can't be obtained in the uk (so why advertise it?) If we'd wasted the best part of a week sending the prescription off before they told us that, we would have been running out of the current supply and really panicking.

The doc in India said 50ml per day for the last 2 or 3 weeks would be fine, but that seems to be his answer to everything - "do what u like".

Everything feels like hassle. However, looking at some of the histories on here, we've had it easy by comparison. We're far from out of the woods and not counting our chickens but I know I couldn't cope with *many* years of trying. Respect to those of you who can.

Now, why don't I get emails about replies? I'm sure I asked for them in my profile.


----------



## eejit (Feb 4, 2015)

Oops. Forgot to say we got another prescription for 50ml - eventually - so that'll keep us going for another fortnight at least...


----------

